# Achat d'UNE SEULE chaussette iPod pour 5¤



## Aurelien_ (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à acheter une seule chausette iPod, de couleur grise, bleue, verte, violette ou jaune (en bref je n'aime pas le rose ;-) ), en effet je n'ai pas 6 iPod et 29¤ pour changer de chausette de temps en temps c'est cher!

Je cherche donc quelqu'un qui aurait acheté le pack de 6 pour le prix de 29,00¤ et qui serait d'accord pour m'en céder une pour 5,00¤.

Sur Paris je peux me déplacer pour acheter cette chausette sinon par la poste me conviendrait.

Merci à tous!

Aurélien.

PS: je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour ce topic...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

Une seule ??? et tu sais qui va te la raccommoder ta chaussette après ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> ...29¤ pour changer de chausette de temps en temps c'est cher!...


Je me disais bien aussi qu'il y avait une drôle d'odeur sur ce forum!


----------



## Aurelien_ (29 Décembre 2004)

Merci les flooders de répondre mais bon c'est pas exactement ce que je cherche...

De toute façon ça fait remonter le topic!


----------



## Blytz (29 Décembre 2004)

C'est koi ces chaussettes?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> C'est koi ces chaussettes?



c'est ça


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Décembre 2004)

Aurelien_ a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche donc quelqu'un qui aurait acheté le pack de 6 pour le prix de 29,00¤ et qui serait d'accord pour m'en céder une pour 5,00¤.



C'est bien d'avoir essayé 



Sous-total:
Eur*24,25

Frais de port:
Eur*7,90

TVA:
Eur*6,30

Total de la commande:
Eur*38,45


----------



## Aurelien_ (30 Décembre 2004)

Désolé je ne pensais pas que le frais de port était aussi cher.


----------



## Blytz (30 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça



Merci pour le renseignement


----------



## iota (31 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 Va voir ici (désolé pour la pub ).

 @+
 iota


----------



## Aurelien_ (31 Décembre 2004)

Merci beaucoup iota pour le lien!

J'ai posté là bàs et j'attends la confirmation pour la commande d'une chaussette orange.

Et je trouve excellente l'idée de ce topic! Merci à iPodFanatic! Super site que tu modère iota! ;-)

Et puis pour la pub il y avait déjà ta signature de toute façon!


----------



## quetzalk (31 Décembre 2004)

Je vois pas l'intérêt ? pour 5 ¤ t'as largement une PAIRE de chaussette dans n'importe quel Prisunic de ton quartier, comme ça une pour l'ipod et une pour, je sais pas moi, ton téléphone portable  ?

  :hein:


----------



## woulf (31 Décembre 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas l'intérêt ? pour 5 ¤ t'as largement une PAIRE de chaussette dans n'importe quel Prisunic de ton quartier, comme ça une pour l'ipod et une pour, je sais pas moi, ton téléphone portable  ?
> 
> :hein:



Ou alors pour les pieds, non ?

Y'a que, avec tes chaussettes de prisu, ton ipod a l'air d'un clodo, alors qu'avec les chaussettes de l'applestore, tout le monde s'extasie et du coup tu es plus beau, plus intelligent et toutes les filles se jettent sur toi. 
Alors non, vraiment, évites les chaussettes de prisu


----------



## Aurelien_ (31 Décembre 2004)

Prisu a été racheté par Monoprix non?

Et puis je suis désolé mais 5-6¤ c'est vraiment pas grand chose je peux me permettre de dépenser ça.

Par contre l'idée d'en prendre une pour mon téléphone portable pourquoi pas... Si j'ai un iPhone je pense que j'en acheterais une.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi je suis preneuse d'une chaussette rose pour mon apn ou mon portable

l'année derniere en italie  la chaussette pour le telephone portable etait le must !!!


----------



## LiliTh (2 Janvier 2005)

ah bah zut je suis en retard, j'aurai bien voulu la chaussette rose qui restait... tu voudras pas me la preter robertav stp stp stp stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> ah bah zut je suis en retard, j'aurai bien voulu la chaussette rose qui restait... tu voudras pas me la preter robertav stp stp stp stp ?




nan j'ai pas la rose ipod ,
 j'ai une chaussette orange et blanche avec un nounours dessus preté gracieusement (mon oeil , elle a deja demandé autres chose a la place  ) par fifille cherie      



edit :regarde par ici  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1020778&postcount=15546


----------



## Aurelien_ (3 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> ah bah zut je suis en retard, j'aurai bien voulu la chaussette rose qui restait... tu voudras pas me la preter robertav stp stp stp stp ?



Où  hàbites-tu?

Si tu es sur Paris je peux te la donner en main propre pour 5¤ je faire aller avec des copains en acheter, ou bien tu peux venir avec nous.

Si tu es ailleurs envoie moi 5¤ + 1¤ de frais de port je te la ferais parvenir.


----------



## LiliTh (3 Janvier 2005)

hélas j'habite pas paris mais toulouse com tu peux le voir dans "localisation" en bas de mon avatar... Puis pour les 6¤ je vais y reflechir serieusement... mais merci pour l'offre !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une seule ??? et tu sais qui va te la raccommoder ta chaussette après ?


Héhé


----------



## Aurelien_ (3 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> hélas j'habite pas paris mais toulouse com tu peux le voir dans "localisation" en bas de mon avatar... Puis pour les 6¤ je vais y reflechir serieusement... mais merci pour l'offre !



Je n'avais pas vu la localisation. Désolé.

Comprends bien que je ne fais pas de bénéfice et que 6¤ c'est le minimum.

On n'a personne pour la rose alors ça nous arrangerait si tu la voulais!

Mais bon on va pas te forcer non plus...


----------



## cassandre57 (9 Janvier 2005)

Fo pas qu'il ait froid cet hiver le pôvre ! 
_
 > précommande de bikinis pour iPod, préparez l'été !_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

voila , 

moi j'echange le hs n° 12 avosmac (neuf, acheté en double) 
contre chaussette rose ipod


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2005)

Donne plein de choses
venir chercher avant que ça aille à la poubelle


----------



## cassandre57 (26 Janvier 2005)

Il reste une verte ou une Orange ?


----------

